# afraid of certain colors



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Coalie is afraid of the color orange! (It's a good thing he's not being used as a rescue pigeon! LOL). Rick was wearing an orange hat he got from the restaurant Bajio; the cap is bright orange.

Coalie, who is not afraid of anything (he will, without warning, choose a landing spot on top of a sleeping cat), is terrified of this hat. He avoids Rick when he put it on to prevent claw scratches on his bald head. When i lifted the cap, Coalie flew upward and away as fast as he cold. It's not the cap itself, because he doesn't mind my blue pigeon cap. He also reacts this way to a neon orange winter hat.

Anyone else know about this? Does it have to do with the ultraviolet?

Rachael


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If the visiting ferals get too noticeable on the balcony during the afternoon, waiting for food that won't arrive (only put it out early morning) I have noticed that a bright orange shopping bag hanging on the door handle seems to put them off, as does something bright red, but whether that is significant I don't know. They'll get used to it if they see it very often, probably.

John


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

our feral friends dislike orange too,i used an orange tupperware basin with lid to store pigeon food,and they were not too keen on it(didnt stop them trying to tip it over though)also bought a large chrome bowl for water,i dont know if it was shiny but it sorta freaked them out for a while,they also dont like my husbands hi viz work vests(yellow)they keep distance when i hang them out to dry,bought a red/white pigeon feeding station today so time will tell if they like it(hope so,it cost a small fortune lol)


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

Funny you mention that. 

I usualy wear dark colours and my birds like it that way as i found out when i walked into the avary in my white and marown school uniform. They acted as if theu didn't reconise me. They don't like hats either. Or bright coulours...like fluro yellow or orange or bright red. I heard about them seeing only a few colours like red, green and blue...i can't rember if thats 100% correct but i think im pretty spot on. They have different eyesight to us, so something bright like fluro orange or yellow would be enfisized to them...making it very scary indeed.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

my feral flock like my kids "tiger striped"pyjamas,,she often wears these when doing morning feed in warmer weather,,they recognise her instantly,,haha the other week my neighbour(who i didnt know was outside)heard me singing to the pigeons(i had music on indoors)we had a good laugh about it later


----------

